# Oude ijssel



## Dennissch (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
habt ihr Erfahrungen an der Oude ijssel in Holland?
Welche Fische da laufen zB. ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Carsten_ (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Oude ijssel*

Hallo Dennissch,

bei der Federatie Midden Nederland bekommst du über diverse Gewässer datailierte Informationen... :vik:

Übersicht:
http://www.hfmiddennederland.nl/vis-water/visserijkundige-onderzoeken.html

Direkt für die Oude Ijssel
http://www.hfmiddennederland.nl/files/oude-ijssel-2013_3481.pdf
 Ab Seite 16 ist das für dich Interessant.

Mit ein wenig Niederländisch und etwas Improvisation kommst du recht gut dadurch, ansonsten markieren, kopieren und beim Google übersetzer einfügen.

Viel Erfolg beim lesen #6


----------



## Dennissch (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Oude ijssel*

Sehr vielen dank#6


----------

